# Lochia still at 8 weeks PP



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I still have to wear a pad and I am 8 weeks postpartum! I stopped bleeding red a long time ago but still have yellowish/tanish lochia, enough for me to wear a light pad. Is this normal? I bled for 3 weeks with my first and 6 weeks with my second, and both times it stopped abruptly. This time I had a couple days of it stopping (a couple weeks ago), only for it to start up again. Frustrating!!


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd say to call your midwife or doctor on this one. It doesn't sound serious, but I think by about 8 weeks you should be "free and clear," so to speak...


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

I bled that long with both my c-sections. I think I was finally able to stop wearing a pad at around 9 or 10 weeks PP with my second.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!

Kempsmama- that's good to know because this was a C-section! My first was a section too but I only bled like 3 weeks, 2nd was a VBAC (hbac) and I bled for 6. So I thought this time I would bleed only a few weeks like my first section... good to know I prob only have a week or so more! It doesn't smell bad, just like mentrual blood (sorry if T.M.I.) so I don't think there is any infection or anything. No pain. If it still persists past 10 weeks I was call the doc.

Thanks!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to update that it did finally stop at 11 weeks and all was fine (for anyone who ends up going through the same thing)!


----------

